# Betting Tip: BPL – Manchester City vs Manchester United



## bettingtipository (Apr 30, 2012)

Betting Tip / Prediction: *Asian Handicap Manchester United +1/4*

Date: April 30, 2012 / Venue: Etihad Stadium
Table: Manchester City (2nd) / Manchester United (1st)
Last 5 games: Manchester City DLWWW / Manchester United WWLWD

*Betting Tip Analysis*

The biggest game this season that very well could decide who will be crowned English champions. City trails United by 3 points with a superior goal difference. It's a must win game for City if they are to leapfrog United and stay on top of the table. City also beat United earlier this season with a 6-1 thumping at Old Trafford, but previous encounters should count for nothing in this highly charged game. As mentioned, City must beat United today and so they will attack. United, on the other hand, knows they cannot afford to lose this game. City's superior goal difference of 6 is hard to overturn especially with Aguero and Tevez in fine form. United's defense looks suspect recently, as they showed against Everton. In my view, City has been playing really well under Mancini this season, but United's experience will see them through this game. Possibly an open game with plenty of goals.


----------

